# Major differences between small volume and large volume/pfresh?



## dabug (Jan 20, 2022)

Title pretty much sums it up. I have the option of taking a higher paying job, about $20 an hour vs $15, or transfer to a store in my district where I would continue development down the f&b path. My low volume store(no produce, no cold beer, just 17 aisles and a wall of dairy and frozen) can’t do anything else for me in terms of my development and it would be this fall before they allowed me to switch over to develop more under GM. I was a gm tm before for a year, and now have a year of f&b under my belt.

Does payroll increase proportionally the higher volume you go? Are there generally better development programs in higher volume stores or did I just get SOL with my current leadership team? I don’t know where to go from here. I have the opportunity to go and interview with a super target f&b team and plug in as a tm in development there, but I don’t know what to expect at all. Thoughts?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2022)

Go for it.


----------



## MrT (Jan 21, 2022)

If what you want to do is move up in target and your current leadership team is not helping you go to the other store.  There is more hours as a whole in higher volume stores but it doesnt mean itll go to you individually.


----------



## livelovetoil2 (Jan 21, 2022)

Absolutely go for it!!!!! Experience and know how are priceless attributes. It sounds like where you're at now will never have any more doors for you to open. And to move forward you must go through the doors opportunity


----------

